# YOUTUBER's Monetizing off COVID-19



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

One of my friends who is on the internet a lot lately shared some YOUTUBER links of Foreigners in the PI who are monetizing off and exploiting the COVID-19 Pandemic. I never knew this community existed until he started emailing links to some videos.

He sent me a link that I just briefly watched a young guy on disability, who is on a tourist visa that decided not to leave the PI do what they call a Super Chat, 30 minute poor me, quarantine update video and he received contributions from all over the planet from some of his thousands of subscribers of almost $1,000.00,for a 30 minute video. 

Seems like the more controversy these Tourist YOUTUBERS create, the more money they make from subscribers, ADs and Super Chat Videos.

Are there guidelines for being a tourist and monetizing on YOUTUBE? Is this considered employment? :confused2:

For Americans, does YOUTUBE, which can be a considered as an irrespective source of compensation and nature rule apply? 

All foreign nationals admitted to the Philippines as immigrants, who wish to seek employment, and all resident aliens already working in the Philippines, irrespective of the source of compensation and nature and duration of employment are required to secure an Alien Employment Registration Certificate (AERC) from the DOLE’s Regional Office.
https://ph.usembassy.gov/u-s-citizen-services/local-resources-of-u-s-citizens/living-working-philippines/


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I would guess that it is illegal as one vloger I sometimes watch recently took up a quota vise as I assume he was being leant on. He was doing a lot of work for Philippines tourist board and I assume they put pressure on him to go legal.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey Joe you have it right and anyone with a business, food shelter for kids as an example or utilizing YouTube to gain assistance and married to a citizen here but not a permanent resident/work visa will be given a chance to pay their fees and get a legally permitted operation and if they can't afford that they get blacklisted and deported.

How they get in trouble is that they anger a citizen or it's jealousy, have a dispute with a rental contract or get into it with the local Barangay, Mayor and DSWD (kids food kitchen) or Government assistance agency and that's all it takes, they know how to report us to Immigration, so just having your face or name out there constantly on video it's not a good thing.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm now discovering some of these tourist YOUTUBERS who actually live here in The PI have what's called Patreon Accounts linked to their YOUTUBE Channel where you send them money for a monthly subscription to their videos. Some of these tourists also offer large hourly fees to give you one on one expert advice via video on the Philippines. Funny thing is, anyone can join a Philippine Expat site like this and get excellent advice from many for "free".


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Yeah, there are vloggers for any topic, monetizing channels.  That is what YouTube is for.

I do have a small channel, and it is monetized, but I do not mess with live chats or online begging. I also have a blog with a bunch of info. I do it as a hobby and do not care much about the ad money (but I take what little I get ha ha). I am on a 13a, so working is not an issue. Plus I make so little, working is not an issue.

Some do Facetime chats, for a fee. You can have member only videos, or Patreon only videos. Some make pretty good money doing it. The better money comes from sharing affiliate links, for products. But really the better money comes from a different niche. SEA expats is not a big money draw. Prank videos get much better ad rates and more views. 

I was talking to a subscriber that came over recently and he said a couple of the bigger channels said they would be happy to meet him for lunch... for $40 an hour. I meet for lunch for free, because it is just a hobby. 

I have thought about making a magic tutorial channel... but that sounds too much like a job... so probably not...


----------

